# Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?



## herten04 (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo.

Ich will meinen Pflanzenfilter mit Rhein-Kies auffüllen.Heute sagte man mir ich dürfte dafür nur gebrannten Kies nehmen .
Was ist Eure Meinung.

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

hallo

was bitte ist gebrannter Kies ?

und womit hat _*man*_ denn Seine Qualifikation nachgewiesen ?

Hat _*man*_  einen jahrelang erfolgreich betriebenen PF ?

Warum sollte man alle Erfahrungen der letzten Jahrzehnte wegen .......
einfach so über Bord schmeissen ?

 

mfG


----------



## Haitu (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hi,

Der Rhein-Kies ist evt. Reinsand (von sauber).
Und gebrannt soll wahrscheinlich erhitzt, Keimabtötung, sein.
Kleine Mengen normalen Reinsand waschen reicht. Große Mengen kann man auch waschen,  ist aber eine Sisyphus Arbeit. Ich habe da die Zeit für mich arbeiten lassen.
Rhein-Kies=Kies aus dem Rhein? 
Wenn Kies, dann doch lieber aus einer Kiesgrube wo Sandoz noch nichts reingekippt hat.


----------



## herten04 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hallo Karsten.

Das hat man mir heute in einer Zoo-Handlung erzählt.
Angeblich würde sich meine Wasserqualität verschlechtern und das Wasser würde sich verfärben was nur ganz schwer wieder klar werden würde.
@Haitu 
Der Rhein-Kies würde bei mir natürlich gewaschen werden.(habe ja Zeit) 
Auf Kies aus einer Grube warte ich jetzt trotz Zusage schon 6 Wochen .

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hallo 

selbst Mama Google kennt den Begriff nicht ! 

gebrochener Blähton und Lava  sind etablierte Substrate
es gibt hunderte "Spezial"substrate . 

Nur lass Dir von den Beratern erst IMMER ihren PF zeigen !   

Kies , Splitt ,Sand  alles geht  

Vielleicht  

wer den Nerv hat zum Testen.......

um dann jahrelang damit zu leben , dass es vielleicht gerade so geht 

immer mit dem Hintergedanken , _hätt ich doch_

mein Ding wär´s nicht ! 

mfG


----------



## herten04 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hallo Karsten.

Ich gehe davon aus das man mir nur eine teure Variante des Kies verkaufen wollte.Ich werde natürlich Rhein-Kies nehmen.Ich wollte nur vor Ort kaufen damit die Einzelhändler in unsere Stadt auch was zu knabbern haben.

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Haitu (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hi,

die in der Zoohandlung haben es mit Aquarianern zu tun. Die kaufen dann für 5€ 10kg. Das ist eine andere Welt. 


> Angeblich würde sich meine Wasserqualität verschlechtern und das Wasser würde sich verfärben was nur ganz schwer wieder klar werden würde.


Das ist der Spruch für den unbedarften Aqurianer, damit die Leute für ein paar Steine die 5€ ausgeben.

Wenn du ganz normalen Kies nimmts, damit wir uns nicht missverstehen, ich meine die kleinen runden Kieselsteine und den anhaftenden Sand abwäscht, dann ist das in Ordnung. Da kann nichts mehr trüben.


----------



## Barscher (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Kies ist ja eh nicht so gut, denn der Dreck fällt durch.Warum kein Sand?


----------



## Steingarnele (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hallo Helmut,

wie karsten und Otto schon gesagt haben, die in der Zoohandlung wollen nur dein bestes, und zwar dein Geld!  Nen Aquarium kannst auch nicht mit nem Teich vergleichen, kauf den Kies lieber im Baustoffhandel. Ich hab das auch so gemacht, wie du auf den Bildern sehen kannst, und das Wasser ist immer klar!
Die Rohre im PF sind oben offen, am Ende mit großen Kiesel zu gemacht, so das die kleinen Steine nicht rein rollen, und das Wasser zu den Schlitzen raus fließen muss. So kommt Sauerstoffreiches Wasser von unten an die Pflanzen, und die Bakies bekommen so auch noch Sauerstoff für ihre Arbeit.


----------



## Steingarnele (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*



			
				Barscher schrieb:
			
		

> Kies ist ja eh nicht so gut, denn der Dreck fällt durch.Warum kein Sand?



Schon gehört das im Sand mit der Zeit Faulgase entstehen, wenn er nicht durchströmt wird? :


----------



## Barscher (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Steingarnele das kann man durch ein gut bepflanzten Boden verhinder und es muss ja kein ganz feiner Sand verwendet werden


----------



## Barscher (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Steingarnele, man kann den Boden einfach leicht bepflanzen, grober Sand

User "Barscher" wurde vom Forenteam wegen vielfacher verbaler Fehltritte gesperrt.


----------



## Steingarnele (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*



			
				Barscher schrieb:
			
		

> Steingarnele, man kann den Boden einfach leicht bepflanzen, grober Sand



Dann zeig uns mal deinen Pflanzenfilter, und dein Wasser im Teich!  
Wir wollen alle noch was dazu lernen Barscher.


----------



## Heiko H. (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hi,

ich bin auch der Meinung das es mit Kies gehen wird.
Allerdings solltest du darauf achten, das andere Substrate eine größere Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien bieten.
Außerdem solltest du dir über eine Vorfilterung gedanken machen, nicht das sich der Pflanzenfilter / Bodenfilter zu schnell zusetzt.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## WERNER 02 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hi Leute

Hab meinen PF vor Wochen mit ca. 5 Tonnen Kies angelegt. Und zwar richtigen Kies . Schönen Großen. Aber bewusst, da ich wollte bzw. will das sich gerade der Dreck nach unten verabschiedet.(Meine nämlich das eine zu kleine Körnung geradezu das Zusetzen des Pf fördert.) Und darauf wollte ich es nicht ankommen lassen. Bei der jetzigen Körnung  läßt der Dreck sich wesentlich besser für mich entsorgen. Hierzu hab ich ein 200er Rohr senkrecht eingelassen ,mittels Tauchpumpe bin ich somit in der Lage den Dreck abzusaugen.
Muß aber erwähnen das dieser Pf nur ein Bereich der Filterung ist, denn über den Bachlauf  (26Mtr.) bis hin zu noch 3weiteren Pflanzenbereichen, hier findet sich immer unterschiedliches Filtersubstrat.

Und mit meinem Kies bin ich echt zufrieden.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## herten04 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hallo an alle.

Ich werde von jeden Vorschlag etwas nehmen.
Von Matze die Verrohrung,(Rohre sind schon vorhanden)
von Heiko die Vorfilterung(ist schon in Betrieb),
von Werner die Variante mit dem 200 Rohr.
Allerdings habe ich nur eine halbe Tonne Kies anzulegen.


Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Steingarnele (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hallo Helmut,

ich war eben nochmal draussen, und hab dir mal Bilder gemacht. So kannst du auch sehen wie das im Prinzip läuft.  Zum Spülen brauch ich nur ein Schlauch rein schieben, und ordentlich Druck drauf geben.


----------



## herten04 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hallo Matze.

Aber fließt dann der ganze Dreck nicht wieder in den Teich oder fängst Du ihn irgendwie ab.:? 

Gruß
Helmut

Bin jetzt mal eben kurz im Baumarkt wegen eines Stapelbehälters.:beeten:


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Ich will meinen Pflanzenfilter mit Rhein-Kies auffüllen.Heute sagte man mir ich dürfte dafür nur gebrannten Kies nehmen .
> Was ist Eure Meinung.
> ...



Hallo
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen schon einmal meinen Senf zum Thema Kies beigetragen  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4734

Beim Kiesabbau vermute ich, das dieser nicht aus dem Fluss, sondern aus den, in der nähe befindlichen Kiesgruben gewonnen wird. Bei uns nennt sich der Kies Weserkies (aus Gruben nah an der Weser).
Ich persöhnlich habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit s.g. Perlkies (Körnung 4-8 mm) dieser befindet sich im gesamten Teich (ca.10% des Teichvolumens) als Bodengrund und Pflanzsubstrat.

1. Dieser ergibt durch die kleine Körnung schon eine grosse Besiedelungsfläche.

2. Es bleibt eine relativ glatte Oberfläche so das abgesunkene Schwebstoffe sich nicht festsetzen und somit auch durch Flossenschlag der Fische immer wieder aufgewirbelt langsam auf der Kiesoberfläche zum Ansaug des Filters gelangen.

3. Es bietet den Fischen die Möglichkeit nach Herzenslust bei diesem Substrat bis zu den Kiemen in ihm zu Gründeln. Somit wird der gesamte Bodengrund bearbeitet (kein Algenbewuchs) und feine abgelagerte Schmutzpartikel gelangen somit auch allmählich im Filter.

Da ich noch keinen Pf habe vermute ich, das sich egal welche Körnung, auf kurz oder lang (durch Wurzelmasse) alles zusetzen wird egal wie gut die Vorfilterrung ist ??? 

Meine Gedanken: als Substrat nur zur Bewurzelung ein Kunststoffgewebe (gerringes Gewicht) in Körben, die man zur Reinigung im Herbst oder Frühjahr wenn die Pflanzen beschnitten wurden, hochziehen und abspritzen kann.


m.f.G. noch ein Werner


----------



## Steingarnele (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matze.
> 
> Aber fließt dann der ganze Dreck nicht wieder in den Teich oder fängst Du ihn irgendwie ab.:?
> 
> ...




Hoi Helmut,

das Wasser geht (wenn ich ihn mal sauber mache) nicht in den Teich zurück, obwohl ich es dann auch nochmal Filtern könnte. Dazu hab ich ja eine Leitung am Ende des Filter, und dann sie hinlegen wo ich will. 
Das Bild zeigt das Rohr vom PF zum Teich.


----------



## herten04 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hallo.

Ja Matze so geht es bei Dir. 
Aber bei mir geht der Pflanzenfilter(Bild1) sofort in den Teich.(siehe Bild2)
Es ist alles noch nicht fertig,aber nochmal alles ändern(Bekomme dann bestimmt Ärger von der besseren Hälfte) .So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt .


----------



## Steingarnele (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

hmmm ...   ... Helmut wenn du da aber jetzt Kies rein machst, läuft dir alles über!  
Mach den Rand höher, oder den Auslauft Tiefer, und breiter. Oder wolltest du das so lassen?


----------



## herten04 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hallo Matze.

Der Rand wird natürlich nach oben angepasst,der Einlauf ist schon 1,50m breit
und tiefer setzen geht nicht,weil dann das Teichwasser wieder höher wäre.
Kann ich Binse ohne Korb einsetzen (__ Rohrkolben habe ich in Metallbehälter)oder ist sie so Agressiv wie __ Schilf?

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Heiko H. (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hi Helmut,

wie tief ist der Pflanzenfilter den nun?
Du solltest versuchen ihn auf eine Tiefe von 40-50 cm zu bringen.
Und den Rand wirst du um einiges erhöhen müssen. Ich habe mich erstmal erschrocken wie hoch das Wasser stieg, als ich meinen Filter mit Blähton gefüllt hatte 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Steingarnele (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

eben wie Heiko schon schreibt, denn ich sehe das es der Rand wohl nicht mehr her gibt.   ..... vielleicht solltest deine Pumpe etwas drosseln, damit nicht soviel Wasser darin ist, wenn der Kies noch kommt. 
__ Binsen kannst ohne Korb einsetzen, hab ich auch. Aber __ Rohrkolben ist bei mir in der Schale, wo es nichts anrichten kann. Blut-__ Weiderich, ist auch eine sehr schöne Pflanze, für den Filter.
Im Anhang siehst du Pflanzen, die eigentlich gut geeignet sind.


----------



## herten04 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hallo Heiko.
Die Tiefe ist 35cm,überlaufen geht nicht da das Wasser in den Teich läuft.
Um den PF tiefer zu machen muß ich die Seiten erhöhen und den Einlauf auch anheben.Ist alle noch machbar.
Gruß
Helmut.


----------



## herten04 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter nur mit gebranntem Kies auffüllen?*

Hallo.

Ich habe erst 250 kg Kies gewaschen: (gut Ding braucht Weile) und in den PF getan und siehe da:ENDLICH klares Wasser:beeten: .(Sicht bis Grund 1,30m)

Gruß
Helmut


----------

